# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Eskelisen Lapin Linjat

## Star 701

Eskeliselle näyttänyt tulleen reilut 2 viikkoa sitten B11R alustainen Volvo 9700H UG. Autolla pituutta 13,46 metriä, ja akseliväli on 7180. Tämä siis laitettu kilpiin 17.01.2019. Tämän rekisterikilpi siis KTK-821. 

Poistuneita on ainakin MYB-810 Scania Carrus Star 502 vm. 2000 ja IOZ-881 Scania OmniExpress 360 vm. 2008. Näistä tuo Omni on mennyt Scanialle, joten näillänäkymin on odotettavissa myöskin toinenkin uutuus..  :Smile:

----------

